# Any Treatment Free Beekeepers in High Beekeeping Area?



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know the answer to this question.
Has anyone able to surround their apiary with TF bees to have the virgin
queens mated? This is the only answer I have--tf drone saturation.


----------



## BeezWild (Apr 30, 2015)

Are you speaking of altitude when you say "high" area? If so, I'm west of Denver at 7242 feet. It's my second year and hope to have better luck this year.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

No, he meant high as in lots of other beekeeping operations around.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I do not know of any treatment free beekeepers in areas highly saturated with commercial bees. I only know of one commercial operation that is using Russian genetics to stay treatment free. He has enough colonies to maintain saturation even in an area with a lot of other beekeepers.

http://southbeekota.com/RussianBees.html


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, BeezWild!


I think the area saturation with the resistant drones will bring
success to any operation big or small. It may take a few years to select
these resistant bees to grow your own even though your operation is in a
high bee traffic area. Who has the time to select such a good genetics?

Too bad that the above link does not ship any queens. Sorry........NO SHIPPING or LAYING QUEENS Pick up ONLY"


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

beepro said:


> Welcome to Bee Source, BeezWild!
> 
> 
> I think the area saturation with the resistant drones will bring
> ...


I would say that by trying to keep his genetics local he/she is building a good regional TF zone, or at least a good start! Just my $02.


----------

